

Some Thoughts on Productivity - a3voices
https://medium.com/p/2f5cf15afea

======
ismaelc
One trick that helps me be productive is to expect that I won't finish an
entire task in one sitting. I used to have this problem of procrastinating
because I want to finish a task in one go. Now it's easier to break up work
into chunks and work on them separately, knowing that eventually they'll all
be finished (not working up myself too much in expecting I can finish them
all).

I also found this book "Your Brain at Work" really helpful, especially in the
chapter about what gets us motivated (a bit of anxiety coupled with novelty
helps).

